# which Generation had the better music?



## Malicious Friday (Nov 13, 2012)

You choose!! My vote's for Generations 3 & 4.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2012)

Generation 2. That Rival and Champion theme.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 13, 2012)

Gen 5. Team Plasma(both BW1 and 2), Ghetsis's theme(same as Plasma), N's battle theme, Colress, Village bridge, Hugh, Driftveil city, PWT final battle and most of the Gym and Champion remixes, Unova's E4 theme...just too many awesome tracks to count


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 14, 2012)

Hard choice, it's a tie between Gen II and V.


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 15, 2012)

Tie between III & V for me.


----------



## Weather (Nov 15, 2012)

The PWT remixes of and it's own final music+ Colress own music+ Ghetsis and N's theme in Gen V take this for me.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 15, 2012)

Generation 4.

I'm sure the first two could have been better but they were limited by the technology.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Nov 16, 2012)

Gen 1 and 4.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 16, 2012)

Generation 1


----------



## Escargon (Nov 16, 2012)

Generation 1 closely followed by gen 2 and then 3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OqDi3jTHKiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 16, 2012)

People saying Gen 1-2 you are nostalgia trippin'.

We're talking og gameboy here. 8 bit hardware can'te possibly stack up to gen 4/5 or even gen 3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> People saying Gen 1-2 you are nostalgia trippin'.
> 
> We're talking og gameboy here. 8 bit hardware can'te possibly stack up to gen 4/5 or even gen 3.



The composition of the music is what matters here.
Gen 1 and 2 have the best.
[YOUTUBE]pT44QfveQ5E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]jbXOyXaJJBc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]PnIOoSVGUs0[/YOUTUBE]
It's painfully apparent in gen 1's original that it is really really good.
Gameboy speakers aren't exactly that great.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 16, 2012)

Gen IV and V adds to much unnecessary sound to there music in most of the big confrontations and definitely remixes.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 16, 2012)

Still sounds like "nostalgia/originals ftw" to me But that's really for Gen 1. Gen 2-5 easily has the best music, but I will admit Gen 4's music asides from Cynthia's theme, Cyrus and Galactic grunt was kinda boring

IMO though what you call unnecessary I call more variety in the music.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2012)

And you might....MIGHT have had a case if we were talking about games. But this is music. It is not unheard of to like older music.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 17, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> And you might....MIGHT have had a case if we were talking about games. But this is music. It is not unheard of to like older music.



Music in the game....video game music?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2012)

AngryBadger said:


> Music in the game....video game music?



 Music is music no matter where it comes from.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 18, 2012)

IV, HG & SS specifically.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 18, 2012)

2 n 5 for me.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 18, 2012)

Although, some soundtracks in DPPt were just amazing(Cyurs, Pixies, Cynthia).


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 18, 2012)

Gen II and IV for me.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 18, 2012)

It's a tie between Generation's II and V. Both are awesome.


----------



## ??? (Jan 5, 2013)

Generation I had the music I personally liked the most. The rest of the games have good music also, at times with some exceptionally great tracks (such as the music at N's Castle in Pokemon Black/White).


----------



## Kirito (Jan 8, 2013)

2 and 3.

2 since the composition is awesome especially that champ music and 3 since hoenn's the prototype of the later gen themes.


----------



## Solar (Jan 13, 2013)

I couldn't decide between II and III so I voted for both. I really like the songs in both games and I'd be hard-pressed to choose between the two.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 14, 2013)

Very tough call. All of the generations had multiple tracks that I absolutely loved.

But I'll go with generations 2 and 5.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 14, 2013)

Definitely Gen.2 for me.


----------



## alyssacdr8 (Jan 24, 2013)

Gen 5 for me. In my opinion they got it just right in terms of tension-building. I do love listening to 1st/2nd Gen music though... for nostalgic reasons


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Generations II, III, and IV (mostly because it remixes music from I and II).


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 27, 2013)

Gen I & IV


----------

